# Mc Corming Deering Cream Separator O Ring



## lord lycoperdon (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Does anyone know where I can get an o ring for my Vintage McCormic Deering Cream Separator?

Thanks


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried Ace's Hardware store. They may have something that will work. Here is a link to O rings for sale:

O-Rings - Supplies - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

When I couldn't find o-rings for my separator, I went to the local farm and home store. In the aisle that carries the air cleaners and such for mowers, strimmers, chainsaws, I bought some yellow fuel line in two sizes. They sold it by the foot. I bought one foot of each. I used the larger size that I bought for the o-ring and cut the correct length. Where the two ends would join, I took the smaller o-ring and cut about a 1 inch length to slip into each of the ends from the smaller line making a connector or splice. I has worked great now for a couple years.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Try Your Local Hardware Store Or Auto Parts Store


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info - I, too, have one (same brand, etc) that is missing the o-ring and I wasn't able to find one locally. I haven't tried lately, but I'll also be checking into the link and other ideas, now that I've moved! Thanks!


----------



## HomersGoatLady (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to have a McCormick Deering and searched everywhere for the right o-ring. Finally found it here Orings-Online Fast & Easy Checkout Low Minimums Quick Buy Online Industrial Sealing Products and o-rings: Viton, Silicone, Buna, Nitrile O-Rings, Sheeting, Balls, Q-Rings, Viton, Fluorocarbon, DAI-El, Fluorel, Online Sales, Prices, AS568 Sizes, Kits,. I don't remember the size, but you have to measure it very carefully...inside diameter, outside diameter and thickness. Good luck to you!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

It is difficult to find the correct sized o-ring for your cream separator. You can check at hardware stores, but you generally have to check at a dozen or more before you find it. I would call them them ask. The measurements are very specific, so be sure they measure it right and that you know what the OD, ID, and diameter should be. (best guess will do!) You can also have one made. Some people make o-rings and I know an Amish man who makes them. If you have any more questions, simply post here or PM me. Be sure to check out my website at 
Home - The Antique Cream Separator Gallery and Info Site
~HF


----------



## CaliFarmer (9 mo ago)




----------

